# Would adding 2 Severiums to a 110 Gallon tank be too much?



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Would adding 2 Severiums to a 110 Gallon tank be too much? currently has 2 Oscars,

With http://www.aqadvisor.com/ It says i can't for sure,
But I had seen a freinds tank with 4 Sereriums in a 55 Gallon, with great water clarity,

Currently have Ac110, Topfin30 and Fluvial 105


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just add it! I dun think you'll find a huge difference!
Only the oscars are a messy eater, i think you'll be completely fine!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have 2 10"oscars with 2 7-8" severums and 1 7" geophagus .
and i juast added a 14" pleco to the tank with no issues in my 110g..
though i have an fx5 for filter....


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah those Fx5 are good 600 GPH/hr
i get 735 GPH with 3 of the filter together, but not sure its as efficient as an fX5.

Well this is great to hear.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Doit doit doit doit!


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay now to just need to find a Yellow and Orange Severum, To balance the colors of the Oscars (albino and tiger)


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

just keep up with water changes and you should be fine


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

You can add it. I used to have 10 severums a full grown oscar, and 10 other american cichlids that ranged from 4 - 6 inches in a 160 gallon tank. 

You are definatly underfiltered, on my tank i had a ehiem wetdry and a fulval fx5


----------

